# Mosquito



## v2 (Nov 26, 2006)

DH Mosquito RS712 - Departure from Strathallan Scotland 1984:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp0486rsaAM_


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow. Certainly one of THE most beautiful piston engined planes EVER built. The sound of those two merlins makes the hair on my neck stand on end.

Can someone explain the start up procedure? Just cold engines or problems?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2006)

Excellent, apparently that Mossie is still in flying condition although it hasn't flown for 6 years so I doubt it still is.


----------



## Sierra Fox (Dec 7, 2006)

Man, what a beautiful machine! One of the smoothest looking warbirds of all time.

Any idea what they were doing under the port side engine?


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 7, 2006)

Great plane! I believed it had counter-rotating engines, but in this video they both turn clockwise.


----------

